# Secret Santas received: post here



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

When your SS gift arrives, whether you open it or not, post on here


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've had Gabby's and Tia's so far. Am due to post mine this weekend hopefully, thanks to having no help sooner, so sorry about that everybody who's getting from me. Promise it'll be there soon though!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Funnily enough i was wondering about a thread like this last night! hahah


Jacks and Jessies have arrived.


Havent sent mine out yet as im not paid til friday, so will be sent fri, sat or mon....depending which day is best for a post office visit! haha


So apologies to my SS's, you should hopefully get them next week, altho with the postal system, i wouldnt expect much! haha


And no i havent opened the gifts sent yet, but i do know who they are from....one cos she put her name and address and initials of her pf name on it haha and the other cos she put her cats initials on it, so all i had to do was search through secret santa for her actual name, hoping it would be her username and then her cats....and i was right! haha


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly's has been received, wont be opened till christmas morning 




Haven't sent mine yet, will do so in the next couple of days


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have received Hollys and Blossoms so far


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had Minnii's


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Seb has received his SS  hidden away until Christmas morning


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have received a jiffy bag at work today for Cookie - post marked CF - not opened


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Claude's arrived today - not opened


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Received package for Henry and Ellie---unopened


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Crinkle's has been received and is to be opened on the 5th of Dec by order of SS.

I haven't sent mine yet will be doing next Tues. Don't get paid until Fri, then in work Fri and Mon and doubt I will be able to get to PO on Sat so sorry to my recipients they will be with you soon I promise xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I received one, so far, for the girls (Xena, Josje and Tosca). The boys aren't half envious....


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't suppose any of you lovely peeps would be interested in this or sharing it about 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/277334-kitty-crazy-peeps-xmas-kitties.html


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Harlequin received hers today.....squeeeeeeeeeeeeeel 

She is not allowed to open it until Xmas day though.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/275848-pixie-says-thanks-secret-santa.html


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Wilbur and Giddit have got their presents. 

They have to wait until Christmas day though.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Can we make this a sticky until everyone has received their pressies?


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

nightkitten said:


> Can we make this a sticky until everyone has received their pressies?


I agree, but lymorelynn has said elsewhere that it doesn't need to be made sticky since it will stay on the front page if people keep posting in it.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe Merlin has received his, I have a notice from the post office.


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Smokey has received hers - a huge box arrived this morning! She is a very lucky girl, but won't be allowed to have the presents till Christmas day. I thought I knew who sent them, but not sure now as the postmark doesn't quite add up! More detective work required I think.

Am pleased to see that the gifts from my kitties have been received!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I really wish i could send mine already, get paid frida but am at work all day, saturday is pointless cos sunday nothing moves but then im on holiday, so hopefully Monday i can post it all!


Gotta finish wrapping, oh how i love to wrap presents! hhaha


Got all my parents and the cats stuff too wrap over the next week, im gonna be having soooooo much fun, just hope i dont mix up the presents! haha


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

bumping this...........


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Bugs' SS present arrived today and so did one for me from the same person so thank you very much!!! I think I am pretty sure who sent it so ta very muchly!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Blossom got one through the post today, but I already got hers last Saturday *confused*

Are you being naughty Carly? :glare:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

ahh, someone kindly offered to get something for blossom as you didnt know you were going to have double trouble by ss closing date ............


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG!! Thank you _so much_ whoever you are, thats so lovely (I'm getting all emotional now!) :001_wub: xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous Merlin got his today, won't be opening til christmas mirning. Thank you SS


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Apologies to my secret santa victims....it may not be sent til middle of next week as i have decided to buy a little more to go with what i've got already.


And dont start complaing, cos it means you are getting more! haha


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Geoffrey posted his present to his recipient today! He's very pleased with the selection of things he sent... So much so he wanted to keep it all!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

FYI Geoffrey & Ruxpin have agreed to share their present as we didn't have Ruxpin until way after SS was sorted! Obviously their slaves have bought many presents a well!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Both mine sent today ........ even had to explain to the post office who SS *insert name* was ....... I left to much sniggering behind the counter


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Molly got hers today!! We put it in the cupboard and it will stay there until Xmas 
Thank you SS! 

I bought my packaging today!! Getting closer


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you all going to post pics of what your SS is?


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oakley has recieved his today . I think I was more excited then him  Thank you to his SS you have been very kind. I will confess he did grab one of the packages and opened it :hand: 
I will be posting mine out next week just wrapping the last few bits.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Tiny and Simba have both received theirs and THANK YOU Santas, because they're wonderful! Everything's got a bit mixed up in tonight's frenzy of drooling, chasing and biting (and that was just me) but we are now the orotund possessors of:

One Trixie glove with elasticated Pom poms on the fingers. Simba's eyes lit up when he saw the elastic and he immediately began to gnaw it (bother him and his string obsession)
One bag of beefy treats 
Four wonderful furry catnip mice in leopard print and tiger print with leather ears and tails. Tiny's never been a catnip mouse kind of guy, but he loves these, he was batting them about like a good'un earlier. When they started wrestling earlier, I lobbed a catnip mouse into the maelstrom, and hey presto! No more fighting 
A lovely purple catnip fish with white spots that I'm going to save for a special occasion- ok, scratch that, Simba's got it now and is going bananas
A big yellow fabric ball with ribbons that Tiny's been chasing 
Chocolate for me- a big slab of hazelnut chocolate and a Hotel Chocolate reindeer
Tiny's first ever Christmas card ( he's beaten me to it this year! He's so much more popular than me)

And a small felt toy in the shape of a green hat with a feather in it, filled with Valerian (I think) and crucially, exactly the right size and space to po on an unsuspecting dozing cat's head and take a very amusing photo. It's on an elastic string, which Simba is now doing his best to chew through. He just dived sideways after it like a goalkeeper!

Thank you, dear Santas, the gifts are perfect!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Simba's just chewed right through the elastic on his green hat toy, bother that cat!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Orotund possessors? I meant proud!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Presto has received his - will be sending mine out asap.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rowan has now received his - I sent mine on Thursday


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I cannot wait to send mine, so i can come to the computer every day waiting to see when its recieved and IF they open it or not.



THEY BETTER NOT THOUGH


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Rowan has now received his - I sent mine on Thursday


I wonder who Rowan's SS was?  Who decided to save on the postage!!!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kgosi has now received his


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just received Cedars SS


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Bugs present arrived this morning  She's not allowed near it until Christmas day though  Thank you SS!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Might do SS next year, looks fun!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, everyone will know who their SS is when they get a load of presents, some wrapped, some not, from me! All four cats had to help, and we went through so much paper that I didn't have enough left to wrap all my bits! These cats should have been called Dennis the bloody Menace, every one of 'em!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Tiny has now taken to stamping emphatically on the green felt hat toy with his back paws. It's got a bell in it, so it makes a good noise. Perhaps I should buy him a banjo and a miniature harmonica so he can be a one-cat band


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

Bumping to keep this on the front page


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Rosie's gift has arrived :thumbup: Mai Tai is very interested  I will be hiding it away until Christmas


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

We've just received our first SS parcel here - Eowyn's 

Hidden away for safe keeping until the big day!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Willows arrived today so thats all the Munchkins now - I have a lot of pressies to keep hidden until the big day!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Received Ziggy's  

I haven't posted mine yet but they are in the car waiting to be posted on Wednesday when I can on my lunch break at work. 

I'm sure there are lots of other last minute minnies like me who haven't posted yet.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

JJ's arrived today and i was mightly annoyed....not a single clue was left as too who sent it...


But they did give me some hotel chocolat gingerbread truffle things, so i can forgive you just a little but for no clue, but im still not happy 


I am intriqued to his gifts though, he was too when i told him they were for him he put his front paws on my leg to sniff the gifts....even the chocolate! haha


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Chewitts' arrived today thank you SS xxxxx When I opened the envelope all cats were having a really good sniff so I think they will be a massive hit


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I think Geoffrey's arrived today but because we were out our postman took it to the depot so I will pick it tomorrow and confirm if it is from SS!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Luckily I know that all my parcels have arrived although only one has posted here.

Not sure what this on the proof of delivery means though 
Left At:Met customer man


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Are we going to have a big unveiling thread for our Secret Santa's?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

We could have a 'guess your secret santa' thread


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I know the name of one of mine, though I haven't got a clue what her forum name is.....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know all of mine except the mysterious Blossom benefactor - going to have to get my deerstalker on!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I know two of mine and the 3rd is a mystery and the fourth, well it hasnt arrived yet! haha


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> I think Geoffrey's arrived today but because we were out our postman took it to the depot so I will pick it tomorrow and confirm if it is from SS!


HURRAY!!! It was the SS parcel! 
The lovely SS even put in a present for Ruxpin despite him not officially taking part because he came to live with us later after SS was organised. It was very kind of you to think about little Ruxpin as well, he will be so pleased! :001_wub:

Thank you SS! The boys (& me!!!) are going to be good and wait until Christmas to open our presents! :thumbup:

Thank you again though, whoever you are!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Awwwww how lovely


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Florence and Fuzzy's arrived yesterday. By courier no less! I was very excited by the box and thought it must be for me :blush:

I was so busy trying to work out who it was from that I forgot to post here 

The contents of the box look VERY exciting and I absolutely love the kitty wrapping paper:thumbsup::thumbsup: When I work out who you are I will be in touch to find out where you got it :lol:

I have stashed it away with my other SS box. Hmmm... I now have two big boxes of presents for my cats and none for me. Something is wrong here:

Anyway, a big THANK YOU to my SS


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I have it on good authority that Pyrrha received her very own red card today as we weren't in for delivery


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley got his today! When I eventually found it in the living room, he was most put out when it was placed on top of the wardrobe with the present from Meeko..

Thanks ss


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Bomber has hers now - many thanks SS


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bentley's SS arrived today 



















It's is now safe and hidden from Amber xXx

Thank you SS xXx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I finally made it to the PO today and posted off my three SS presents so you should soon receive them as they were posted first class recorded  

Crinkle is very excited about tomorrow as it is the 5th of Dec and he has strict instructions to open his SS then! I of course will give him some help to achieve opening it but I am sure he won't mind that


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

How long have we left to get things posted? You WILL get yours My SS recipients!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Posting mine tomorrow or thursday....one day im gonna be passing a post office, depends on the weather as its walk! ahaha


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> How long have we left to get things posted? You WILL get yours My SS recipients!


post deadline is this weekend


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh dear, I really hope I'm not one of the recorded ones, as I'll really struggle to get to a post office to pick it up! Any chance you could give me a heads up if I am? I'll need to organise some help!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

broccoli said:


> post deadline is this weekend


I have two days to post? 

There goes my lay in tomorrow


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

MeMe's present has arrived....thank you SS  It will not be opened until Xmas day.


----------



## tonsils (Aug 3, 2012)

Still waiting on Jensons, he reckons they are saving the best til last though  - This is Staysee on my mums account! haha


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

tonsils said:


> Still waiting on Jensons, he reckons they are saving the best til last though  - This is Staysee on my mums account! haha


Well if they're saving the best tll last i havent recieved any yet! but i did get a 'we missed you' recorded sign for slip through the door which i need to pick up tomorrow & ive not ordered anything so im guessing it has to be something for Barney or Maggie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm still waiting for 2 - Coda and Presto - I'm sure everyone will get theirs soon - I only posted mine on Monday!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I posted my two today but I think I did it wrong  

Although they were sent 1st, I forgot to send recorded! :001_unsure:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> I posted my two today but I think I did it wrong
> 
> Although they were sent 1st, I forgot to send recorded! :001_unsure:


I definitely did it wrong then - as I forgot the recorded bit and sent 2nd! I am a skinflint! Sorry my lot who ever you are!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

zippie161 said:


> Well if they're saving the best tll last i havent recieved any yet! but i did get a 'we missed you' recorded sign for slip through the door which i need to pick up tomorrow & ive not ordered anything so im guessing it has to be something for Barney or Maggie


All the best are saved til last according to Jenson!

But he would say that cos his hasnt turned up


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

spid said:


> I definitely did it wrong then - as I forgot the recorded bit and sent 2nd! I am a skinflint! Sorry my lot who ever you are!


Ahh I feel better now


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

spid said:


> I'm still waiting for 2 - Coda and Presto - I'm sure everyone will get theirs soon - I only posted mine on Monday!


Uhm are you sure not got for presto as yet?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh maybe she says - thinking - who has stolen one off the cupboard then! Naughty cats! I do remember now, working out who his SS was so must have had. Now where has he hidden it?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

spid said:


> I definitely did it wrong then - as I forgot the recorded bit and sent 2nd! I am a skinflint! Sorry my lot who ever you are!


I did 1st class, not recorded....i hope that'll be ok!

Still need someone to be in though as none will fit through a post box!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

FOund it - battered but intact.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

spid said:


> FOund it - battered but intact.


ooopsie poopsie!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I sent mine 1st class but not recorded but clearly they have been received


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> I sent mine 1st class but not recorded but clearly they have been received


Does the person know its you?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Jumpy's still waiting - if anyone is unsure what to get him, just bung in some kitchen sponges and a bit of catnip, that will keep him happy!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

spid said:


> FOund it - battered but intact.


Bet you can't guess who it's from tho 

good sign it will be liked


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I had already worked it out - don't worry I won't tell! Shhhhhhh


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Does the person know its you?


I didn't put anything in the parcels but both have said they received them.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cookieandme said:


> I didn't put anything in the parcels but both have said they received them.


You sent empty parcels - I'm sure that's not in the spirit of the thing!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> I didn't put anything in the parcels but both have said they received them.


Wondering if your mine.....well JJ's


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> I didn't put anything in the parcels but both have said they received them.


Empty parcels??? The cats are going to be SO disapointed!!! I bet the postage was cheap and I know cats generally prefer boxes to presents but really!?!? :sosp: 



spid said:


> You sent empty parcels - I'm sure that's not in the spirit of the thing!


Great mind lol!!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Have now collected Pyrrha's


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

spid said:


> You sent empty parcels - I'm sure that's not in the spirit of the thing!


:shakes head: rrr:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ginger's received his, so just waiting on Keshet's now


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Amber's SS arrived today, thank you xXx


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Louie hasn't gotten his yet, but that's not bugging me, my gifts were received and they're not opening them until Christmas and it's killing me, I'm such a child! Haha. I want pictures, I want to see (hopefully) happy kitties!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Staysee said:


> I did 1st class, not recorded....i hope that'll be ok!
> 
> Still need someone to be in though as none will fit through a post box!


I never ever have that problem.... 

If I am not in when the postman comes, they usually drop parcels off at the neighbours', or I get to pick them up at the depot, which is in the supermarket around the corner.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I have Mitzi's and Orson's is at the post office as I need to sign for it so I'll get that this weekend.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Your lot's pressies from me will be posted this weekend, GT. Keep a look out! The bag is, um, too big to fit through your letterbox. I think I might need to hide once you've got it though. One of them's more than a little bit messy! And just to be clear, I'm not your SS.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Your lot's pressies from me will be posted this weekend, GT. Keep a look out! The bag is, um, too big to fit through your letterbox. I think I might need to hide once you've got it though. One of them's more than a little bit messy! And just to be clear, I'm not your SS.


Ahhh my very own gabby for Christmas?! You shouldn't have!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I shouldn't have? You'll continue to say that after she's arrived too! Only then, the words will have a slight ring of hysteria to them.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess Merlin and I were easy to find out


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Timothy's present has just arrived, thank you Secret Santa. He will be keeping it for Christmas.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> Ahhh my very own gabby for Christmas?! You shouldn't have!


Hey, she said I could have Gabby, so lay off!!!!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tell you what, first one here can have her! I'll even throw in some chocolate if you take her quick! I'll also throw in some vallium... You'll need it!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Poor Cookie is still waiting for one of hers. She told me this morning nobody loves her


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Poor Cookie is still waiting for one of hers. She told me this morning nobody loves her


Thomas said the same thing to me this morning. Poor soul...


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manny think's he super special that his hasn't arrived yet  I think he really believes that father christmas is bringing it on christmas eve!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> Poor Cookie is still waiting for one of hers. She told me this morning nobody loves her


Not true, jenson says being left til late is just saving the best til last!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oops, just realized that Tango is still waiting. How could I forget the red devil!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai is still waiting for her present too but as she was able to have sniff of Rosie's present she is happy to wait for Santa to bring hers


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Barney recieved his today!  thankyou very much santa, it will stay in my wardrobe till xmas morning


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

I've received one of mine, plus my 'unofficial' one from danniandnala (we arranged to swap with each other when we thought we wouldn't be allowed to take part in the main swap) - just one more to come!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well Byron has a parcel waiting for him at the sorting office, this should be amusing since he doesn't have any proof of his signature or address  hopefully they will be satisfied with my own details! I was home super late today so I will try to grab it tomorrow evening... still waiting for Charlie's as well


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

If anyone's cats do not get a gift by the allotted time, I'm happy to put something in the post for them.....love Christmas


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Karm asked me today if her presents have arrived yet. I had to tell her, no, not yet put it will surely be here soon. Giddit then offered to share her presents with her.

Wilbur made it very clear that he won't share! rrr:

I've got a few toys here which I am happy to post if someone does get forgotten


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Poor Milo met me at the door this evening with sad eyes.. 
Its his first christmas (well with his eyes open), and no SS as yet 

one of you that posted saying no SS has one on the way!! it was posted yesterday.. better late than never


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

One of us ooooooooh!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Staysee said:


> One of us ooooooooh!


 *cough* boy cat

that's all I am saying


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I've bought lots for our two so if anyone does get forgotten I'd happily send some toys to the kitty as well.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frank is still waiting for his SS but he tells me he's a paitent kitty


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

MollyMilo said:


> *cough* boy cat
> 
> that's all I am saying


Are you my Jensons SS?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Schrodingers arrived today and has been stashed away


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> *cough* boy cat
> 
> that's all I am saying


Oooo I'm a boy cat, wait no, my cat's a boy! 

It's OK anyways were patient and being honest me and Louie were only saying it was loads of fun taking part and sending off pressies to make other kitties happy, that's enough of a present  but saying that Louie has just reminded me that a little something would be nice!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I feel the same
It's so lovely giving gifts, So glad I took part in this


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Mine are finally being posted tomorrow! I was waiting for a delivery...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Are you my Jensons SS?


Process of elimination Staysee :nono:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen on this thread that mine have arrived at their destinations so am happy about that. Nancy's has yet to arrive but there is no hurry - she is so pleased I bought her Christmas tree to eat that she hasn't noticed .


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

OOhh received Maggies today! thankyou santa


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Just about to leave for the post office after getting tangled up in Sellotape, constantly interrupted at my desk while trying to wrap things and becoming very hot and cross in the process! (Though some of the contents of my packages did make me laugh so hopefully they'll have the same effect on the recipients!)

And why am I so abysmal at wrapping things?! In the end I had to resort to stapling together packages, while weeping hot tears of frustration at having left everything to the last minute...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> Just about to leave for the post office after getting tangled up in Sellotape, constantly interrupted at my desk while trying to wrap things and becoming very hot and cross in the process! (Though some of the contents of my packages did make me laugh so hopefully they'll have the same effect on the recipients!)
> 
> And why am I so abysmal at wrapping things?! In the end I had to resort to stapling together packages, while weeping hot tears of frustration at having left everything to the last minute...


haha that made me laugh. Thats just what my christmas is like


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spooks is waiting very patiently for his gifts, and has sent his pressie today.

He said he felt very 'warm and fluffy' about the whole thing. I pointed out that he _is_ warm and fluffy, and that he meant warm and *fuzzy*. He said he was very offended by the term 'fuzzy', as it implies scruffiness 

So yes, Warm and Fluffy greetings to you all


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Just about to leave for the post office after getting tangled up in Sellotape, constantly interrupted at my desk while trying to wrap things and becoming very hot and cross in the process! (Though some of the contents of my packages did make me laugh so hopefully they'll have the same effect on the recipients!)
> 
> And why am I so abysmal at wrapping things?! In the end I had to resort to stapling together packages, while weeping hot tears of frustration at having left everything to the last minute...


I'm glad it's not just me (oh, I mean Spooks...) sending badly packaged gifts 

I always go into it with lots of enthusiasm, but soon recall my appalling wrapping skills...and rapping skills, for that matter. (It's good to wrap and rap at the same time-or in my case, _try to_!).


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some of mine didn't even end up wrapped in the end... My cats helped me so much that we ran out of paper in the end, and I didn't think my SS's would appreciate artistically shredded present covering! I'm posting mine tomorrow, so three of you whould be lucky early next week!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Some of mine didn't even end up wrapped in the end... My cats helped me so much that we ran out of paper in the end, and I didn't think my SS's would appreciate artistically shredded present covering! I'm posting mine tomorrow, so three of you whould be lucky early next week!


Oh dear, if I'd had "help" from Tiny and Simba, I never would have finished them! Had to wrap them at work because getting all 4 essential items - scissors, wrapping paper, Sellotape and patience - together at the same time is impossible at home!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I'm glad it's not just me (oh, I mean Spooks...) sending badly packaged gifts
> 
> I always go into it with lots of enthusiasm, but soon recall my appalling wrapping skills...and rapping skills, for that matter. (It's good to wrap and rap at the same time-or in my case, _try to_!).


Run DMC were right - it is indeed tricky to rock a rhyme that's right on time, especially when your hands smell of catnip and you've got Sellotape in your hair


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Run DMC were right - it is indeed tricky to rock a rhyme that's right on time, especially when your hands smell of catnip and you've got Sellotape in your hair


Indeed!! :lol:

Plus, Spooks kept interrupting my fantastic rapping by shouting (I think 'MoWo!' means 'Stop that awful noise!!'), and his attempts at playing with the presents and climbing in the box didn't help with the wrapping, either :sneaky2:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> Run DMC were right - it is indeed tricky to rock a rhyme that's right on time, especially when your hands smell of catnip and you've got Sellotape in your hair


I now have that song in my head  and it's brought back a few good memories from back in the day


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr. Pandora (now adopted as his new name, thanks SS!! :lol has received his parcel today - that's all four of ours now received and waiting for Christmas


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I think Claude and Nancy will open theirs on Christmas Eve


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Connor and Romeo have received theirs today.
They have promised to be good, though, and wait till Christmas.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Keshet's arrived today


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've worked out that my mystery SS is for Millie, but I still don't know who it was from as my housemate couldn't make out the writing! Does anyone fancy revealing themselves?

That's all three of my lot's in, and all three opened... Please tell me I'm not the only one with naughty cats!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well none of _mine _have been opened - so yes Carly, you have very naughty cats :lol:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmph! Always knew it.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manny received his today :thumbup: thank you very much 


that's both mine received, and the one's I sent have also been received! 



Thank you Broccoli for organising everything


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Milo is sill waiting,staring at the front door, hoping and hoping 


Who else is waiting now?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

carly87 said:


> That's all three of my lot's in, and all three opened... Please tell me I'm not the only one with naughty cats!


We're going to get our tree today. I'm going to tempt fate enormously and put the SS pressies under the tree. I actually think Harry will be the one to open them....he's the most mischievous but we didn't have him when the SS started so he doesn't actually have any SS pressies of his own. :001_unsure:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Milo is sill waiting,staring at the front door, hoping and hoping
> 
> Who else is waiting now?


Chilli is still waiting, but she is a very patient cat, (she has to be with Oakley around)

I sent my parcels on Tuesday so I hope they will be recieved soon & I did have one that has to travel a little further afield but mine are on there way.

I have had great fun taking part in this so thank you


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The senior boys (Catweazle, Ricky and Wobbel) are still waiting...
But like someone said, santa saves the best for last, so they are not impatient, just eagerly anticipating.....


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

All three of mine are in, and I've just posted loads today! So 2 girlcats and a boycat will hopefully be quite happy soon!

Jenny, you need to also keep a look out on Monday or Tuesday. Yours is definitely too big to fit through the letterbox!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Milo just growled at the postman who delivered his parcel!

Thanks SS .. We know who you are and dead exited about Christmas Day!!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I managed to remember to get to the post office to pick up the package for Byron. He is a very lucky boy indeed!!! We won't be opening his presents until just before Christmas (since we won't be home with them on the actual Christmas Day we'll open it while we're all still together). But thank you very much to Byron's secret santa!! I am 99.9% sure I know who you are  Thank you!! I squealed with excitement when I opened the card, this is the most fun I've had since I was a kid!!

Charlie is being very patient, it doesn't hurt that we stopped at [email protected] to pick up ONE thing and walked out with a ton of stuff. I only went in to get some more catnip nibbles but apparently they are no longer making them so if you want them GO GET THEM, I bought 10 packs and nearly cleaned them out!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I have to apologise to my SS, as I missed Spooky's parcel today :cryin:

It was delivered at 11.09, and I went out at 11 so just missed it!! :sneaky2:

I've rescheduled delivery for Tuesday, and did giggle at the name 'Sir, S' on the card- there must be very confused postmen (and women!) all over the country. 

I had the rabbit SS delivered yesterday too, and that said 'Sir Flix and Lady Gaga' on it- they must think I'm a right oddball! :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai's parcel arrived today :thumbup: - she was not in to receive it herself as she is away on a romantic weekend  but it will be put away until Christmas Day for her 
Thank you to both of our Secret Santas and also to Alfie's Ark for the swap of gifts between Alfie and Pasha


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Milo just growled at the postman who delivered his parcel!
> 
> Thanks SS .. We know who you are and dead exited about Christmas Day!!


How do you know who your SS is?


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Mai Tai's parcel arrived today :thumbup: - she was not in to receive it herself as she is away on a romantic weekend  but it will be put away until Christmas Day for her
> Thank you to both of our Secret Santas and also to Alfie's Ark for the swap of gifts between Alfie and Pasha


Another romantic weekend for one of your girls?! Will 2013 be filled with the patter of tiny lilac-pointed paws to drive me completely kitten-crazy?!?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> How do you know who your SS is?


Hmm there was a tiny clue in the package!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

egyptianreggae said:


> Another romantic weekend for one of your girls?! Will 2013 be filled with the patter of tiny lilac-pointed paws to drive me completely kitten-crazy?!?


Lilacs and blues


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Posted my two SS packages today, so hopefully they'll be with their recipients early next week . Loki & Humphrey are patiently waiting for theirs


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Hmm there was a tiny clue in the package!


Oho! So you opened the package? 

(what did you think of the tiny clue?)


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally posted ours today as well. Bugsy hasn't got his yet but was told he couldn't open it 'til Christmas even if it did arrive, so is just playing with Aelfred's when he's allowed!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Oho! So you opened the package?
> 
> (what did you think of the tiny clue?)


Well didn't unwrap the presents but saw the card 

Clever


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

As i put our tree up i thought id put the cats pressies underneath it and i spotted one parcel to maggie which said 'open once recieved' which i didnt see yesterday, so i did as instructed and it was a lovely homemade card! Maggie says thankyou very much J (now i have been trying to work out who it could be but im not sure if thats the initial of the member or cat) and if it is a kitty there are a few of them! :skep:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

That's soooo cute...

someone loves you, Maggie!!!!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

zippie161 said:


> As i put our tree up i thought id put the cats pressies underneath it and i spotted one parcel to maggie which said 'open once recieved' which i didnt see yesterday, so i did as instructed and it was a lovely homemade card! Maggie says thankyou very much J (now i have been trying to work out who it could be but im not sure if thats the initial of the member or cat) and if it is a kitty there are a few of them! :skep:


Hmmmmm that card looks suspiciously similar to the one Byron received, his said 'Hats off to Byron' and had the exact same snowflakes -- and signature of 'J'! I still think I know who it is but not sure which kitty cat it could be!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Newton got some lovely paw print wrapped gifts today 

he'll be waiting till xmas... unlass the weather gets as bad as warned...in which case....we may need new toys sooner!!!

gali is waiting for hers


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

as I said, just a wee clue...










hmm, who could it possibly be? 

Milo is excited that Tiny or Simba have been thinking of him!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't understand the last bit of the clue


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I don't understand the last bit of the clue


I'm glad I'm not the only one 

Tutan Marley?

Pharoah Bob?

 :lol:


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I have no idea what any of you are talking about!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> I have no idea what any of you are talking about!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Omg I get it!!!

That is VERY clever!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Omg I get it!!!
> 
> That is VERY clever!


I think the boys must have been using her computer without her knowledge...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh!!! I understand now   

I should really be writing an essay but have been sat for ages trying to work the code out. I'm very proud of myself, and might just do a picture code for the assignment. Lecturers must be bored of the same old writing by now


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Just realised I've accidentally wrapped up and sent the treats that Tiny and Simba were meant to have for watching the X Factor final with me tonight! I wondered why Tiny was ignoring Rita Ora. He LOVES her usually.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Away fri and sat and still nothing for jenson.


Its just getting him more excited though!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> as I said, just a wee clue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really a "wee" clue


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Humphrey is very excited......Mr. Postman just brought his SS present, thankyou whoever you are  !!!! He'll have to wait till Christmas Day to open it though! . Thankfully Loki hasn't yet seen it as I suspect he may just get a tad jealous!


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Brocolli could we have a big list put up in one post of everyone who has taken part with their cats too? I cant remember everyone whos entered!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I've just opened the cardboard box in which Humphreys prezzie came in and I've opened the card on his behalf.........I can't stop grinning, what a thoughtful card & prezzie inside for me, the slave!! It's certainly a card that I will treasure forever, it's fantastic, very artistic . Now, as I have a degree in forensics, I have a keen eye for detail and looking for 'evidence', so upon finding a long coloured hair attached to the sellotape, I think I have a fairly good idea of who Humphreys SS is, along with the written clue inside the card!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Isn't it exciting when your SS leaves clues 

I didn't leave mine much to go on


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Isn't it exciting when your SS leaves clues
> 
> I didn't leave mine much to go on


I made two cute little guess who tags for mine and then forgot to include them in the packages! ut:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Nancy's was received this morning, will wait for Christmas Eve to open ours


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

There's no clues in mine either, unless one of my felines has left some tell-tale fur on the sellotape!! This is my first time doing SS so I didn't know what level of detail etc people go to, but next year I will be putting more thought into it! I just LOVE my card! Humphrey will have to wait till the 25th to open his prezzie though! Meany slave that I am!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Recieved Jensons this morning, thank you very very much SS, i know who you are....but i wont reveal yet, unless you want too!

We didnt mean for him to have the presents yet, but as it wasnt wrapped [people may now know who it was haha] he had it.

The feather toy has got to be the most favourite-est thing EVER both Jenson and JJ were throwing themselfs about like loons, banging into the sofa, legs, walls, bookshelf....it didnt matter, they wanted those feathers!!!

The treat ball has been used by JJ, altho he batted it around and ignored the treats that fell out, Jenson not so big on it, it was his brother Lewis [r.i.p] who was the expert on the treat balls.

The treats, the sandwiches? Guess who loved them? JJ! Jenson had two but then when offered a 3rd he walked away, so JJ had it! haha

The gift for the slave, may i eat them before? haha

The food will be given to Jenson probably tonight!

And the stunning food bowl, it really is gorgeous, we've said he'll have his christmas lunch in it, not before then....it may well become his christmas only bowl and go away each year cos its so special.

I think thats covered it all? haha

Oh oh! The orange pingypongy type balls? Well Jenson happened to go just a little nutso over it on the kitchen floor, so nutso he went head first into a kitchen cabinate! haha

Got some videos and pictures of it all which will come later, but thanks so so so much SS, Jenson is so very happy with all his gifts and he is now settling to sleep cos he is tuckered out!

Thank you!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ooh, it's all very exciting!!    

I've rescheduled my rescheduled delivery to Wednesday now, as I have a meeting in the morning  I just hope my rearrangement has been rearranged


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Fingers crossed!


Post office though....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Post office though....


Yeah, that's true! Maybe I'll have to go and collect it after all  We'll see. As long as SpookyCat has his Christmas pressie, that's all that matters


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you know who its coming from?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Do you know who its coming from?


I have a hunch  Time will tell if that hunch is right


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Isn't it exciting when your SS leaves clues
> 
> I didn't leave mine much to go on


But maybe you left just enough?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

You should PM me your hunch 



BTW heres a picture of Jenson with his goodies! Sorry for the table and the cat food on it! haha


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> But maybe you left just enough?


Maybe just enough for a guess


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I don't care if people know it was me, and anyway, it's fitting that he had his early given that my horrible lot ripped into every one of theirs!

To whoever sent Millie's present, just remember that if you left any clues, I won't be able to find them as I couldn't read the card! Any chance you might consider getting someone to post the clue on here... If there was one? Would really like to know who to thank.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Staysee said:


> You should PM me your hunch
> 
> BTW heres a picture of Jenson with his goodies! Sorry for the table and the cat food on it! haha


That's amazing for £5!!

Sorry SS recipients I'm not very good at shopping on a budget it seems!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> That's amazing for £5!!
> 
> Sorry SS recipients I'm not very good at shopping on a budget it seems!


Was it meant to be £5?!  Whoops!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I, um, ignored that part of the brief too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't leave any clues in mine - I don't think I did anyway There was a lovely clue with Mai Tai's  You know who you are  but I have no idea who sent Rosie's 
Do we know if everyone's has been sent yet? And who is still waiting? I know one of mine has not posted on PF for a while 
And to those very generous people who went over budget :hand:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I might have gone over the budget slightly ......... woops


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> I might have gone over the budget slightly ......... woops


Me too, but I just realised I forget to include a slave present  But I did buy present for the other cat in the household, felt so wrong sending one a gift and not the other....

Anyways Louie got his today, we have opened the card but not the presents as of yet, don't know how long this will last, but we will try to get closer to Christmas! I have a feeling who it might be...

I dunno if my giftee has opened the parcel yet, to find the card, with our clues...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I haven't opened the parcels yet, but one of my secret santas has written their name on the back, not that it is any help, as I don't know which forum name goes with it. Maybe there is a clue inside the parcel, but I daren't open it. If there is any catnip inside, it will no longer be safe, once the envelope has been opened.

Last year, Xena even ripped open a parcel to get at a catnip kicker toy that wasn't even hers.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I went over too as it happens! I should have cut back on the slaves gifts but they were just too cute!! Got one for myself!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I spent over £5 too XD


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I didn't leave any clues in mine - I don't think I did anyway There was a lovely clue with Mai Tai's  You know who you are  but I have no idea who sent Rosie's
> Do we know if everyone's has been sent yet? And who is still waiting? I know one of mine has not posted on PF for a while
> And to those very generous people who went over budget :hand:


Yes Jumpy is still waiting.... 

And he is an easy to please cat, so he won't mind what toy he gets!!


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

I feel bad now as I spent £5 and in comparison am going to look cheap.....I am sorry secret Santa recipients!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Coda is still waiting


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> I feel bad now as I spent £5 and in comparison am going to look cheap.....I am sorry secret Santa recipients!


I'm sure it's fine! 

I had £10 in my head for some reason


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> I feel bad now as I spent £5 and in comparison am going to look cheap.....I am sorry secret Santa recipients!


No need to apologise!! It's the thought that counts  My 2's secret santa could of sent them an empty box wrapped up and they would have been happy!


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> No need to apologise!! It's the thought that counts  My 2's secret santa could of sent them an empty box wrapped up and they would have been happy!


Now you tell us!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> I feel bad now as I spent £5 and in comparison am going to look cheap.....I am sorry secret Santa recipients!


Me too


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I went over too as it happens! I should have cut back on the slaves gifts but they were just too cute!! Got one for myself!!!


Does it jingle? heheheh


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> Does it jingle? heheheh


Hmmm open it and see


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Hmmm open it and see


Can I? oooo how exciting.... be right back!

Ahhhhh I love it, can I post pictures, or is that not allowed? Haha Louie is looking at me as if to say, "why were you allowed to open yours?"


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I only spent £5 too - with 4 to do I couldn't afford more - sorry


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spid said:


> I only spent £5 too - with 4 to do I couldn't afford more - sorry


I don't think anyone should feel guilty or apologise for sticking to the budget


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> Can I? oooo how exciting.... be right back!
> 
> Ahhhhh I love it, can I post pictures, or is that not allowed? Haha Louie is looking at me as if to say, "why were you allowed to open yours?"


Isn't it cute!!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Here is the card that my SS very kindly made for Humphrey - isn't it fab!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frank received his pressie today, thank you to his SS  it has been put on the top shelf of my wardrobe with Seb's until Christmas Day 

I'm going to have to put on my Miss Marple hat and go searching for clues


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Frank received his pressie today, thank you to his SS  it has been put on the top shelf of my wardrobe with Seb's until Christmas Day
> 
> I'm going to have to put on my Miss Marple hat and go searching for clues


Ooh, I have an inkling


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

One of my recipients hasnt posted to say they have received theirs.

I posted it with another one, and that one has been received, but I havent seen the other person on here for a while.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Here is the card that my SS very kindly made for Humphrey - isn't it fab!!!


He looks very impressed :lol:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> He looks very impressed :lol:


Oh he was impressed! Took a little while to get that pic as he was too busy sniffing it & rubbing his nose on it!


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

Dear Tia, Millie, Gabby, Apache and Carly,

Thank you so much for the thoughtful parcel you sent Yuki! We were planning on saving everything for Christmas but the envelope had been ripped a bit in transit so it was too tempting not to delve in 

The Karlie feather toy has come just in time, as our last one was 'killed' a few days ago. We've not yet tried the treats but they look yummy. The biggest hit was the little furry mouse - Yuki went WILD for it right away! She's not usually into plush/furry toys so I was amazed. She's still playing with it energetically now, fifteen minutes later! Can you let me know where you got it so I can stock up please?

I can't wait to fill the treat ball for her - it'll hopefully keep her busy and out of trouble during the night (last night she toppled the tree trying to catch a bauble, so she needs all the distraction she can get...). The chocolates aren't vegan unfortunately but my husband will gladly devour them 

Thank you again!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thomas is still waiting but he is very patient


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> One of my recipients hasnt posted to say they have received theirs.
> 
> I posted it with another one, and that one has been received, but I havent seen the other person on here for a while.


Does the tracking info say whether it's been delivered?


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Ursula's came today and so all my gifts are tucked away for Christmas.

Thank you all - I haven't looked too close so don't know if there are clues but I'm sure I'll find out.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im waiting on one person to recieve thiers, they know who they are though and it was posted last week, but its gotta go a little further, so hoping for the next few days maybe please kind post people of the world?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> I feel bad now as I spent £5 and in comparison am going to look cheap.....I am sorry secret Santa recipients!


No one should be made to feel bad about spending the agreed amount.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> No one should be made to feel bad about spending the agreed amount.


Agree.

I am grateful for the time and effort that my SS made and I am sure whatever my babies have will be just right.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

list of who took part (or suspects - if you're sleuthing!) numbers in brackets are those received according to this thread 

mcwillow x 4 (+1) (all)
mollymilo x2 (all)
lymorelynn x2 (all)
ellsbelles x2 (all)
charlierogan x1
dante x4 (all)
sarahcp x2 (all)
jordanrose x1 (all)
londongal x2 (1)
donnamatrix x2 (all)
zippie161 x2 (all)
nicola123 x1 (all)
aurelie x2 (all)
staysee x4 (all ) 
jiskefet x3 (all)
jopop x1
seraphinious x4 (all)
cookieandme x2 (all)
monkeymummy32 x2 (all)
eygptianreggae x2 (all)
lunabuma x2 (1)
catgeoffrey x1 (all)
KFM x3 (all)
spid x4 (all)
merlin x1 (all)
treaclesmum x2 (1)
cazzer x3 (all)
chillicat x 2 (all) 
carly87 x3 (all)
louiseh x 4 (3)
nightkittens x 3 (all)
jenny1966 x2 (all)
flev x 1 (all)
golgotha x3 (all)
broccoli x2 (all)
dagny0823 x 4 (1)
cherbe3 x1
katina x2 (all)
jonescat x3 (2)


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Broccoli, Charleyrogan has received her.

There is a separate thread saying thank you.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/273399-thank-you-ellsbells0123.html


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

MollyMilo has had both of hers!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> MollyMilo has had both of hers!


Yup we are good! thanks


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Heimdall and Aelfred have received theirs - didn't realise we had to post in here as well. - oops

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/279020-aelfred-says-thankyou-santa.html?highlight=aelfred

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/276729-heimdall-says-thankyou-santa.html?highlight=Heimdall


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

The final pressie I posted was attempted delivery last week and still hasn't been collected - recipient hasn't posted anything on here for ages either


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, I can't remember where I got the mouse! Can you describe it to me? I bought loads of different types, so can't remember which one I sent you. I pick up most of my toys at cat shows though.

Really glad you liked the presents! I'm so sorry about the chocolates. The fact that you're vegan went right over my head. Really, really sorry!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Karm received hers today 

As she has been a bad girl I was actually thinking of not giving her a present at all! Then my stupid drunken OH ripped open the parcel thinking it was for him (????) while I was out of the room.

What lovely presents! Thank you very much SS, I know she will love the cube! Funnily enough Mr 'I don't eat treats' Wilbur shouted at me to open the Dreamies and has had a handful. 

And sorry, I needed cheering up and have opened the chocolate 

I couldn't find a card or clue in all the mess my OH left me?

Btw, my OH thinks I have sent myself all the presents as he has told me off for buying the cats too many toys :lol:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

for those still waiting

under the catagory of posted/ long distance - ie should arrive soonish!
charlie,chilli,jumpy,thomas,cherbe3, catweazle &al, bugsy,kalm, rest of dagneys

have PMed the senders to
loki, luna, tango, , coda and 2nd cookie - will update when i know more.... 

donnamatrix - did you keep the envelope for yours? not sure which of your 2 it could be!

oops - kalm has been received!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Bugsy hasn't got his yet...


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cherbe has hers!


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Ah, I can't remember where I got the mouse! Can you describe it to me? I bought loads of different types, so can't remember which one I sent you. I pick up most of my toys at cat shows though.
> 
> Really glad you liked the presents! I'm so sorry about the chocolates. The fact that you're vegan went right over my head. Really, really sorry!


Don't worry Carly, it was a lovely thought. My husband went 'woo!' when he saw them so they'll definitely have a good home  The mouse is small, it rattles and it made from faux fur. I've found a few similar online so will grab some with my next online order!



broccoli said:


> donnamatrix - did you keep the envelope for yours? not sure which of your 2 it could be!


Is this in response to my PM? The one I received today is from carly87  I posted earlier on in this thread to say I'd received my other one, so both are in hand!


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Cherbe has hers!


I do  Thank you by the way! Oh and Louie would like to know whether it was Molly or Milo? He appreciates the kisses in the card, but if it's from Milo, he said he respects his choice but doesn't swing that way, and if it was molly, he'd like to know if she's single?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> I do  Thank you by the way! Oh and Louie would like to know whether it was Molly or Milo? He appreciates the kisses in the card, but if it's from Milo, he said he respects his choice but doesn't swing that way, and if it was molly, he'd like to know if she's single?


Thank you for Molly's too! She hasn't opened the presents yet but the card is sitting with my birthday cards 

It Was from Molly xxx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Broccoli you have done a fantastic job, thank you for all your hard work :thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

A card was left on 30/11 for the one that hasnt posted on here, it says on track and trace they can rearrange delivery - and not seen the person on here for a week, but they have posted since 30/11


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> A card was left on 30/11 for the one that hasnt posted on here, it says on track and trace they can rearrange delivery - and not seen the person on here for a week, but they have posted since 30/11


Me thinks we may have the same person..  don't forget if it was recorded, they only have 7 days to collect too - not the usual 3 weeks.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, I think I brought that one back from America with me! It was one of the stash the munsters hadn't been given yet. If it was America, then it would have been Petco that I got it in... Customs did ask me some weird questions when they discovered I was coming home with no gifts for friends, but a suitcase filled with cat toys!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> A card was left on 30/11 for the one that hasnt posted on here, it says on track and trace they can rearrange delivery - and not seen the person on here for a week, but they have posted since 30/11


That is such a shame, someone agreed to take part and they haven't collected - has the person dispatched theirs.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> That is such a shame, someone agreed to take part and they haven't collected - has the person dispatched theirs.


Maybe they're away visiting family or on a holiday before Christmas so they wouldn't know that they've missed a parcel delivery? (It's not me by the way!)


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hrm....I wonder if perhaps a card wasn't actually left or they haven't seen it? Perhaps a message to Broccoli so that the person can be contacted might be worthwhile?


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Hrm....I wonder if perhaps a card wasn't actually left or they haven't seen it? Perhaps a message to Broccoli so that the person can be contacted might be worthwhile?


Hm, perhaps. It's unusual for someone to not collect a parcel unless there is a reason they can't get to the depot. I'm sure all will become clear eventually.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Hrm....I wonder if perhaps a card wasn't actually left or they haven't seen it? Perhaps a message to Broccoli so that the person can be contacted might be worthwhile?


I would have to agree with this suggestion, our postie is on Santa's 'naughty list' as he refused to leave us red cards for over 6 months this year. After three complaints over the last two months he left his first red card for us last week but there were a lot of missing packages beforehand! I hope he continues to leave the red cards!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> I do  Thank you by the way! Oh and Louie would like to know whether it was Molly or Milo? He appreciates the kisses in the card, but if it's from Milo, he said he respects his choice but doesn't swing that way, and if it was molly, he'd like to know if she's single?


You know if cats were that way inclined, then Milo would be right there!
He is such a pretty boy pansy lol


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> You know if cats were that way inclined, then Milo would be right there!
> He is such a pretty boy pansy lol


Hahah, aw I'm sure Milo is lovely and manly 

By the way thank you so much for the treats and mouse, Louie is fast asleep after eating most of the bag and a tiring few minutes of marking the mouse as his.... Sorry we opened it early, I was actually going to wait, but there was an accident bringing out the bins this morning, Louie made a run for it and the OH accidently slammed the door on him... OUCH! So he's been spoilt rotten and been allowed do anything he wants... which included a very guilty OH giving our chicken breasts away... no dinner for us tonight 

So thanks Molly for making Louie feel better!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Is anyone else like Luna and without a SS?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> Is anyone else like Luna and without a SS?


Aww poor Luna


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Everyone who does not receive their SS by this Saturday will get one from me!

This includes overseas


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

If mine gets sent back I'm more than happy to resend it to someone without.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> Hahah, aw I'm sure Milo is lovely and manly
> 
> By the way thank you so much for the treats and mouse, Louie is fast asleep after eating most of the bag and a tiring few minutes of marking the mouse as his.... Sorry we opened it early, I was actually going to wait, but there was an accident bringing out the bins this morning, Louie made a run for it and the OH accidently slammed the door on him... OUCH! So he's been spoilt rotten and been allowed do anything he wants... which included a very guilty OH giving our chicken breasts away... no dinner for us tonight
> 
> So thanks Molly for making Louie feel better!


Molly is pleased! That mouse is one of her favourite types! Good chunky grip 
And doesn't get lost a often as the tiny ones 

I'm sure Louie will forgive your OH! He knows it was an accident


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

We still have one kitty here, who looks eagerly at the postman every morning through the window, alas to no avail as yet!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> We still have one kitty here, who looks eagerly at the postman every morning through the window, alas to no avail as yet!


Aaawwww :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, DEFO doing this next year xD


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> We still have one kitty here, who looks eagerly at the postman every morning through the window, alas to no avail as yet!


Luna feels better that she isnt' th only one  I've looked for a card from the postman.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Luna feels better that she isnt' th only one  I've looked for a card from the postman.


She definitely isn't the only one, seems there are quite a few missing yet. I nominated my work address, so definitely hasn't been missed.

I hope I am wrong but I hope people just didn't bother to send despite wanting to take part.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Still here... 
I think Thomas' an overseas one though so I'm still quite cool about it all


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I think royal mail is probably to blame. I posted some food to notnowbernard over a week ago and it still hasn't arrived. I sense there is Christmas chaos in the postal system.


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

Dante said:


> Me thinks we may have the same person..  don't forget if it was recorded, they only have 7 days to collect too - not the usual 3 weeks.


They now keep all items for 18 days:

*From Monday 9th January 2012, we will retain all items for a period of 18 calendar days from the attempted delivery date. If an item has not been collected, or if we have not received a re-delivery request by this time, we will return to it to the sender.*


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Gali got hers today! 

just so you know
bugsy,jumpy, thomas and charlie have lovely overseas paw pals  they will arrive i'm sure

tangos will also arrive shortly 

one member hasnt resonded to messages from 7th or yesterday...not sure what to make of that
(and yes, mcwillow & dante - the same one!)
i'll give them till thursday to reply ....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Nothing for Coda today. Burt we have absolutely masses and masses of stuff - so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

broccoli said:


> Gali got hers today!
> 
> just so you know
> bugsy,jumpy, thomas and charlie have lovely overseas paw pals  they will arrive i'm sure
> ...


Aha! That's fine, Jumpy says he's looking forward to a pressie from countries far, he says no other kitty in the neighbourhood will have the same pressie so he will be a very lucky boy!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> Aha! That's fine, Jumpy says he's looking forward to a pressie from countries far, he says no other kitty in the neighbourhood will have the same pressie so he will be a very lucky boy!


We had one from parts afar last year - unique and my son tries to steal it for his cats every time he visits


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Bugsy says he is fairly sure that the North Pole is overseas so he must have Santa himself. I'm not sure he's got the hang of this at all.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Er, well I was going to wait until Christmas Eve but...............I'M REALLY IMPATIENT!!!

Nancy went first










What a collection! She went bananas for the little fish treats and the ping pong balls but the best bit was turning the lights off upstairs and using the little fish light pen - she HURTLED along the hallway chasing it and did an amazing leap at the end. I also think the hanging duck might just deflect a little attention away from my Christmas tree

Claude's turn










I don't know what is in that cushion but it literally blew his mind!  He went bonkers for it, snuffling and licking and rubbing his cheeks all over it - he spent easily 20 minutes solid playing with it before retiring upstairs for a big sleep! Those individually packaged Tuna/Chicken fillets have been very popular too and he 'killed' a couple of the spiky balls earlier.

One package also contained some chocolates and another some sweets and a mini handcream - thank you so,so much to Nancy and Claudes secret Santas for such lovely, generous, thoughtful gifts.

I know who you are but I will wait until we all reveal ourselves to name you on here, so big Christmassy hugs to the both of you wonderful PF'ers and a huge thank you. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dante said:


> If mine gets sent back I'm more than happy to resend it to someone without.


Me too :yesnod:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Broccoli, 

If some kitties don't get their presents can you send their details out to some of us on here who are happy to send a second present? I would rather send a second present than have a sad kitty on Christmas morning! 

Geoffrey and Ruxpin have both said they will donate presents and treats to this very good cause (they are good boys really!)


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am also very happy to do up an extra present and pop it in the post, so you can add me to the list for folks that for whatever reason haven't received one.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

All,

Me and Alfie didn't take part in the traditional way.... Alfie gift swapped with Lyn's pasha instead  but think it's sad that some kitties may not get anything.... do we know who hasn't had theirs and who can't be contacted to find out if they are still taking part so we can sort something before the final posting day.

Em x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I would happily send a second lot of gifts for any cat missing thiers!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I sent out two pressies but have only received one. Broccoli please do not pass on my details. Cookie has one present, which will be fine. It is lovely that people are willing to send additional presents though. So thank you from Cookie and Me (obviously)

I do think it is sad if those people who elected to take part haven't bothered.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Please update the list, cherbe3's Louie got his on Monday and its been opened


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Catweazle, Ricky and Wobbel say THANK YOU to their scret santa for a BIG parcel.

Now they are _really_ curious what they will get.......

And I get the impression the customs office shared their curiosity, it looks like it has been opened and cellotaped together again.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Catweazle, Ricky and Wobbel say THANK YOU to their scret santa for a BIG parcel.
> 
> Now they are _really_ curious what they will get.......
> 
> And I get the impression the customs office shared their curiosity, it looks like it has been opened and cellotaped together again.


Do you think there might be catnip/valerian inside? I've got an irresistible image of customs officials rubbing their faces against your parcel, purring, drooling...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I was very wary of sending catnip or valerian toys abroad, having visions of slavering sniffer dogs


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I don't think dogs react to catnip at all....
Dont know about valerian, though.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> Do you think there might be catnip/valerian inside? I've got an irresistible image of customs officials rubbing their faces against your parcel, purring, drooling...


You had me in stitches, there.....


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I was very wary of sending catnip or valerian toys abroad, having visions of slavering sniffer dogs


 I never even thought of that!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

The vision now of a couple of grown men rubbing thier faces against the parcel, drooling and purring is really taking over my head!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Staysee said:


> The vision now of a couple of grown men rubbing thier faces against the parcel, drooling and purring is really taking over my head!


And then suddenly coming to, 15 minutes later, getting up off the floor, adjusting their uniforms, sellotaping the parcel back up and then never speaking of the episode to each other


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Broccoli, I'm more than happy to send a pressie out to any of the kitties that don't receive their SS, please can you add me to the list


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Bugsy is keeping the faith and says don't you all know Santa doesn't come until Christmas Eve so he isn't worried, no need to send anything else.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I still have my Miss Marple hat on  trying to put the clues together, I've gone through the list of 'M' kitties taking part, I have the pic of a cat on the tag and the post mark of where it was posted, which may not be where the SS lives, but it might be  

I have a little feeling who Frank's SS might be


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I was very wary of sending catnip or valerian toys abroad, having visions of slavering sniffer dogs


:lol: I have a picture in my head of a customs officer putting a valerian act toy to their nose. Nice!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> :lol: I have a picture in my head of a customs officer putting a valerian act toy to their nose. Nice!


I have visions of them gagging :lol:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> do we know who hasn't had theirs and who can't be contacted to find out if they are still taking part so we can sort something before the final posting day.


there is only one member (with 4 gifts  ) who hasnt been in contact -i may take people up on alternatives tomorrw, that will have given them a week since i PMed them about SS......:001_unsure:

the others are going to arrive 100% confident


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you saying someone received 4 presents but hasn't sent any? 

Oh!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

broccoli said:


> there is only one member (with 4 gifts  ) who hasnt been in contact -i may take people up on alternatives tomorrw, that will have given them a week since i PMed them about SS......:001_unsure:
> 
> the others are going to arrive 100% confident


I hope they are OK


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> Are you saying someone received 4 presents but hasn't sent any?
> 
> Oh!


The member has had four gifts sent - two of which we know are still sat waiting to be collected at the sorting office as they were left 'you were out for delivery' cards (mine & MCWillow's gifts - not sure if the other two people realise if their gifts have been received by said member or not) and as far as we know, this member hasn't sent out any of their own gifts.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I know who you mean and if it is this person then I have sent a present to them too. I sent via courier and the delivery confirmation says: Left with customer man

I can only assume something has happened? I do hope this person is ok!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

broccoli said:


> there is only one member (with 4 gifts  ) who hasnt been in contact -i may take people up on alternatives tomorrw, that will have given them a week since i PMed them about SS......:001_unsure:
> 
> the others are going to arrive 100% confident


Must be more then one member with 4, cos i have 4 and all mine have been recieved....both sent and to me


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Dante said:


> The member has had four gifts sent - two of which we know are still sat waiting to be collected at the sorting office as they were left 'you were out for delivery' cards (mine & MCWillow's gifts - not sure if the other two people realise if their gifts have been received by said member or not) and as far as we know, this member hasn't sent out any of their own gifts.


Sounds like something has happened, if they haven't collected their gifts either....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Looks like the said person has not been online for a while, either.....


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm really worried about this person..

Is anyone here on the Forum close to them?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You're going to have to name names as I haven't a clue who we are talking about.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Chilli has recieved hers today, thank you very much SS. Oakley did try to open it though much to Chilli's annoyance, but both of their SS pressies have been put away till Christmas Day even though I am dying to know what is inside them 
I am also happy to post out some extra gifts if needed.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

spid said:


> You're going to have to name names as I haven't a clue who we are talking about.


Me neither! Can some one say who it is?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

broccoli said:


> list of who took part (or suspects - if you're sleuthing!) numbers in brackets are those received according to this thread
> 
> mcwillow x 4 (+1) (all)
> mollymilo x2 (all)
> ...


This is the list of who has recieved their gifts


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Last online and posted on the 3rd - wasn't that long ago.. MCW's parcel was sent before then.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I think we all know that 4 presents will definitely not arrive. I just do hope that the member is ok and that nothing too serious has happened!

Broccoli, can you please pm me one awaiting recipient's details. I should be able to send it off on Friday. 
I would do all 4 but I know others on here have offered too and I don't want to be too greedy


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Let's not turn this into a witchhunt, the OP probably has problems. It is only natural they have not reacted, as they haven't been online at all for over a week. They may be in hospital, or called away for an emergency in the family, for all we know......l


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Let's not turn this into a witchhunt, the OP probably has problems. It is only natural they have not reacted, as they haven't been online at all for over a week. They may be in hospital, or called away for an emergency in the family, for all we know......l


I just wondered if I had talked to them at all. I hope they are ok. Pm's send email notifications as well. So seems like those not being picked up as well


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I think it does not matter who it is. Let's just ensure that the 4 members who should have received a present from this member get a present anyway.

I have got this member's details and will send a card from all of us SSers saying that we are worried and hope this member is well. I will leave some details on how to contact me in case the member is not able to use PF and someone else gets the card. 

Do we all agree?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im happy now to take over one of those secret santas, just let me know now so i can order stuff in, cos im working the rest of the week and wont have time to go out and buy, so sooner i can order the sooner a kitty can get a new gift


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Good idea....

It's got me kind of worried.
Usually, when people disappear like this when there is so much fun to be had, it is for a reason...

Hope there is nothing seriously wrong.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I do hope the member is ok but equally I don't want sad kitties!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have sent a message to the member, just to say that we hope everything is okay and I also have their contact details. They were online earlier this month but who knows what may have happened


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I have sent a message to the member, just to say that we hope everything is okay and I also have their contact details. They were online earlier this month but who knows what may have happened


I hope all is ok with them..

I knew some one from a forum once, we got close messaged and instant messaged every day for ages, her husband had Alzheimer's and she had such a worry about it and was draining. One weekend I had been away, came home to a policeman saying she had passed away from the stress, pressure, not looking after herself..they found me as on her pc was a message from me saying I hope you are ok..

So it worries me when people disappear..

I went to her funeral and I still miss her..


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I have sent a message to the member, just to say that we hope everything is okay and I also have their contact details. They were online earlier this month but who knows what may have happened


Thank you....!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I know we seem to be focusing on one member with 4 gifts but there seem to be more than 4 missing gifts on the list.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

ok broccoli... your the only one who knows who had who so who are the ones that haven't yet received where the sender hasn't confirmed they have sent a gift?

Then we can make sure no kitties are disappointed by santa claws


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> ok broccoli... your the only one who knows who had who so who are the ones that haven't yet received where the sender hasn't confirmed they have sent a gift?
> 
> Then we can make sure no kitties are disappointed by santa claws


Most participants have been in contact with Broccoli to say the prezzies were on their way. So even if some have not arrived as yet, they are accounted for nonetheless.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> ok broccoli... your the only one who knows who had who so who are the ones that haven't yet received where the sender hasn't confirmed they have sent a gift?
> 
> Then we can make sure no kitties are disappointed by santa claws


thereis only one person who hasnt been in contact - also hasnt collected parcels from PO.

all the other not arrived ones are accounted for e.g international.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have just checked again. Two weeks after attempted delivery (they say they left a card), it is still at the sorting office.

I hope she's OK


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I have sent a postcard to the missing member today. So even if the member won't read it hopefully someone is picking up the post and reads the postcard. I have asked to contact us on PF or to send me an email which I have given on the postcard.

I have been busy wrapping up presents for SS. We should have a further happy cat on Monday (if she likes the presents that is!).


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

can i just say a HUGE thankyou :thumbup: so many people offered to do replacement gifts - the 4 cats will be getting gifts :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> I have sent a postcard to the missing member today. So even if the member won't read it hopefully someone is picking up the post and reads the postcard. I have asked to contact us on PF or to send me an email which I have given on the postcard.
> 
> I have been busy wrapping up presents for SS. We should have a further happy cat on Monday (if she likes the presents that is!).


Thank you for doing this  x

I really hope our missing member is OK and hopefully will contact you or whoever sees your postcard.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have 2 cards from PO to go collect... Ooh I hope one is for Thomas


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> I have 2 cards from PO to go collect... Ooh I hope one is for Thomas


not as far as i know..will arrive though (yours is loooooong distance)


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

broccoli said:


> not as far as i know..will arrive though (yours is loooooong distance)


Oooh exciting!! It can turn up whenever, for one that long distance it doesn't matter when it turns up!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Luna has been a good girl this year after all  Ss arrived today for her


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Last parcel to our AWOL member has now been collected/redelivered


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Wasnt there some people opening ahead of christmas day?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Wasnt there some people opening ahead of christmas day?


Yes, as far as I know 3 cats were ordered to open theirs early and 2 or 3 others did so of their own accord....


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Indeed - Aelfred was told too by his very lovely SS but the other two will be waiting...

I think that some other people also said they might be opening a day or two before because they are going away.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Yes, as far as I know 3 cats were ordered to open theirs early and 2 or 3 others did so of their own accord....


yes, those were the ones i was thinking of haha dont wanna miss any openings! XD


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Crinkle was one that was ordered to open on the 5th and so he did so  Chew and Bugs are being good and waiting..... although I have now put their ss presents in a sack with all the animal pressies and under the tree, Bugs has already had a got at EATING the sack to get to the presents lol


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

The missing member has sent at least one parcel - hopefully this means they are ok :thumbup1: 

and i hope the others are on their way
forgive me for not naming names - there may be a good reason for their absence

a couple of you waiting may get 2 gifts as some kind people offered when it looked unlikely that the member would resurface


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dante said:


> Last parcel to our AWOL member has now been collected/redelivered


Yes the parcel I sent was signed for yesterday - at least we know she is OK :thumbup:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Staysee said:


> yes, those were the ones i was thinking of haha dont wanna miss any openings! XD


Two of Carly's cats have already opened theirs, if I am not mistaken, and someone else's cat had discovered and opened a present, or the person's OH had opened it, thinking it was a parcel for them.....

I couldn't find all the links, but here are some of the stories

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/278894-crinkles-ss-opened-today.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/279020-aelfred-says-thankyou-santa.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/278988-gabby-says-thank-you.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/279068-i-have-confession-make.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/279165-ss-who-did.html


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, since I'm going away tomorrow, I relented and let Timothy open his presents tonight. Apologies for the photo quality as they're off my phone, and Timothy was moving rather fast!


He is very excited - so excited in fact that he rolls off the chair...(he's the blur)


...and if you look really closely in the bottom left corner of the final photo you can just see a paw retrieving the toy he REALLY wants to play with (and trying to pinch my chocolate)


Thank you very much Santa, the feathery-rattly-ball on elastic has resulted in an awful lot of fun tonight. Having had one of his cat sticks, he's now investigating the catnip bunny. I'll enjoy the chocolate later 

Jacqui & Timothy


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Wow, Timothy, you are one spoilt little kitty....
Enjoy your toys!!!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

flev said:


> Well, since I'm going away tomorrow, I relented and let Timothy open his presents tonight. Apologies for the photo quality as they're off my phone, and Timothy was moving rather fast!
> 
> 
> He is very excited - so excited in fact that he rolls off the chair...(he's the blur)
> ...


You gotta let me know how the catnip bunny goes down, cos i've bought it for our cats for christmas! XD haha


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Well SS, Milo couldn't wait any longer and I gave him the feather stick just now!
Oh its the most amazing thing ever!!! Soooo long, he's been trying to carry it around  the wrapped gifts are under the tree but keep being investigated! 

Thanks SS!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, my lot opened theirs early... So naughty! They're loving all the presents though.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Another earlier opener here!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have now received 2 more parcels, so I am a little embarrassed about this :blush:. I did ask for Broccoli not to pass on my details but would like to thank whoever sent these.

One is clearly a cube (no detective work needed) and one is a box which has been sent by courier. 

I would like to thank these lovely people personally, if you would like to PM me please. Alternatively I need to trawl the posts and see if I can work out where you all live.

Thank you again.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Yaaaay!!! Loki has just received his prezzies, he's very happy now as he was beginning to think he'd been a naughty boy! He will have to wait till Christmas morning though to see what's inside! The yummy shortbread wasn't wrapped though so I'm guessing it's OK for me to eat that before the big day.......*goes to put kettle on*! Thankyou very much to his SS . I think I have worked out the clue in the card.......


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I am still intrigued to know who sent one last year to Thomas, does anybody know? We were too late to enter as I didn't get him till December but someone very sweetly sent a fab gift for him.
Anybody?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am sure I have received a gift from who I suspect was the missing member after trawling the likes and dislikes thread.

I have also PMed a lovely member who I think (Cluso hat on) has sent me a present Cookie isn't entitled to. Thank you so much for this.

I will be dropping some food and I'll add some gifts into the rescue centre this weekend, hopefully that will make up for the addtional gift.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I do hope, that when everything has been opened we will have a grand unveiling - I thought I knew who mine was but I was wrong!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I still don't know who mine were last year, there were sender's names on them, but I could not link them to a forum name 
Same this year, one of them has a sender's name, but I haven't got a clue who they are.

I'd love to know....
Maybe there is a clue in the prezzies (I didn't open the envelopes and box, everything is intact as sent)


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok that's it 

we are opening everything else tonight too!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Keshet's Kgosi and Ginger's are still in their respective parcels/boxes they were sent in. Thought it would be safer to leave them that way, so they wouldn't get the whiff of catnip, valerian or food and decide to open them themselves!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

thank you SS's!!!

we love everything but I Must say the mouse and the feather stick has done the best 

I couldn't get clear photos,as Molly kept grabbing the mouse and Milo sitting on his stick to guard it!

put them in a big pile of xmas goodies 

thank you xxxx


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

spid - has codas arrived?

tangos should arrive thursday (louise H)


and all the rest are crossing the pond


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Is it wrong to want my recipients to open thiers already? haha


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think i may have guessed who got Barney after i put his pressies under the tree and found a card which gave a little clue, that aswell as the tag on the pressie for me & OH which also has a clue  although i could still be very wrong!!
I did have to put Barneys pressies back in the cupboard though as i think he smelt something possible cat nippy and wanted to rip it open! 
Ive limited my guesses for the "J" who got Maggie..
ive narrowed it down to either one of Staysee's, Jiskefet, Jenny1966 or Jonescat.. there were more J's too but considering someone else had the same card sent to them that meant it would have to be from someone who put in for 2 or more pressies 
Although again i could be completely wrong making me a very bad detective!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Loki thinks that all his Christmas's have come at once, as the lovely postman brought a second parcel for him today!!! Thankyou very much SS - I've worked out your clue too! The prezzie will be hidden along with the others ready for the 25th! He has been a very good boy though this year especially as he's been on a diet for the last few months, poor thing! How do I stand though now he has received 2 prezzies? Maybe I could send a thankyou gift from Loki back to the sender that wasn't originally meant to be sending to him? Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

zippie161 said:


> Ive limited my guesses for the "J" who got Maggie..
> ive narrowed it down to either one of Staysee's, Jiskefet, Jenny1966 or Jonescat.. there were more J's too but considering someone else had the same card sent to them that meant it would have to be from someone who put in for 2 or more pressies
> Although again i could be completely wrong making me a very bad detective!


But then again it could be the actual name of the person or the cats name...


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I have an idea!


If you think i'm your secret santa and message me saying so and get it right....then you MAY open your presents IF want too.


Or open a single one, its up to you.


Look, im impatient haha but if you guess me right through a message, i will allow you to open a present or presents but only if you want too of course.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Loki thinks that all his Christmas's have come at once, as the lovely postman brought a second parcel for him today!!! Thankyou very much SS - I've worked out your clue too! The prezzie will be hidden along with the others ready for the 25th! He has been a very good boy though this year especially as he's been on a diet for the last few months, poor thing! How do I stand though now he has received 2 prezzies? Maybe I could send a thankyou gift from Loki back to the sender that wasn't originally meant to be sending to him? Has anyone else had this happen to them?


yes - we had a member not respond & some lovely people stepped in - 3 of you are getting a bonus


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

broccoli said:


> yes - we had a member not respond & some lovely people stepped in - 3 of you are getting a bonus


I feel bad now that we've had an extra prezzie.....not complaining though! :blush:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> I feel bad now that we've had an extra prezzie.....not complaining though! :blush:


Yes I received a present Cookie shouldn't have - I went sleuthing and was able to thank her lovely SS.

Now she has loads which is great because the only presents I will be opening on Christmas morning will be our SS 

I haven't opened the original one so don't know who sent that.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm just wondering if any of the other people who had SS packages that were coming 'from afar' had received theirs yet? Charlie is still waiting for his (though he has tons to get for Christmas even without his SS!). I only ask really as we are going away for a few days, leaving first thing Saturday AM so there's only a few days left to receive it before the big day... I've got my fingers crossed (and the boys have their paws crossed!) that it will arrive before then but I just thought I'd see if anyone else had any guesstimates on how long it might take to arrive if it was mailed on the last 'possible' day (8 December). Also, as I'm not sure quite how far it's travelling it really could be quite a while--since I'm from the US I know packages from there at Christmas time can take weeks unfortunately!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thomas is still waiting but to be honest a parcel from afar is so exciting we don't mind if it arrives many weeks late


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

londongal796 said:


> since I'm from the US I know packages from there at Christmas time can take weeks unfortunately!


may be a wait - but you'll get something not available here!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

broccoli said:


> may be a wait - but you'll get something not available here!


Hehe if it's were coming from the US I should have told them to save the postage as my father will be coming from there, he gets here Friday morning!! haha 

I'm sure *I* can be patient 001_tongue but I'm not sure about Charlie :devil:


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> I have an idea!
> 
> If you think i'm your secret santa and message me saying so and get it right....then you MAY open your presents IF want too.
> 
> ...


Lol! its only 6 days! i love the mystery of secret santa, thats why i joined in  am looking forward to opening our two's on xmas morning and going 'ooh! look what someone secret got you!' and then finding out who they were from afterwards otherwise it spoils the surprise


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

zippie161 said:


> Lol! its only 6 days! i love the mystery of secret santa, thats why i joined in  am looking forward to opening our two's on xmas morning and going 'ooh! look what someone secret got you!' and then finding out who they were from afterwards otherwise it spoils the surprise


Your such a spoil sport, im too impatient! hahaha i just wanna know everyone likes what they got too.

When it comes to my own presents im super patient, but other peoples, im climbing the walls, i have been known to buy a present and end up giving it way before christmas....


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Spoil sport!  :001_tongue:

Hahaha! im like that too.. for me giving gifts is more fun than receiving them at xmas, i love to see the look on peoples faces when they open them  
I wont be spending xmas day at home with the cats so im looking forward to them opening their gifts before we head off and theyll have some new things to keep them occupied while we're gone.
Im sure all the kitties santa staysee sent gifts to will love them


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope they like the gifts anyway!

I've kinda forgotten what i got each one now, well except for one...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I always get very impatient to find out how the cats and their slaves like the presents I got them...... Selecting presents, buying them and wrapping them is such fun, and it's such a thrill if they are appreciated.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> I always get very impatient to find out how the cats and their slaves like the presents I got them...... Selecting presents, buying them and wrapping them is such fun, and it's such a thrill if they are appreciated.


Yeah, thats why i'm impatient, so im offering anyone who knows its me they can open all gifts or a single gift right now!

Only if they know im thier secret santa of course


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I finally picked my parcel up from the depot today (I'd got it redelivered but missed it again ), and was given a very strange look, collecting something for Sir Spookington SpookyCat- his full title was on the parcel :lol:

Thank you, SS! I think I know who you are, although it did take me a while to work it out:









Safely stashed away for next week :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I finally picked my parcel up from the depot today (I'd got it redelivered but missed it again ), and was given a very strange look, collecting something for Sir Spookington SpookyCat- his full title was on the parcel :lol:
> 
> Thank you, SS! I think I know who you are, although it did take me a while to work it out:
> 
> ...


Hmmm busy thinking about names starting with the letter 'v' now!

It's from the same person as frankies 'm'


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've had a message from the 'missing' SS - she has started a new job, working away from home and hasn't had as much time as previously. She sends her apologies and hopes that all the kitties have received their presents safely.
All's well that ends well  and I'd like to thank Brocolii for her brilliant co-ordination of the whole thing :thumbup:


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Broccoli has been absolutely incredible, I know how difficult these things are to organise and she's done us all proud. Hooray for Broccoli!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Hmmm busy thinking about names starting with the letter 'v' now!
> 
> It's from the same person as frankies 'm'


A person who has a cat named M and one named V (or U).......????


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Broccoli has been absolutely incredible, I know how difficult these things are to organise and she's done us all proud. Hooray for Broccoli!


I so agree. If I was given this task I would have not known where to begin! 

Amazing job broccoli! Clap clap clap clap


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Jumpy is still awaiting his SS.... I know it's international but does anyone know when it was posted?


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

*SPOILERS*

If you don't know want tot know who your SS was please don't read.

Got it?

No reading???

Okay!

Guys I am the MIA SS.

Massive apologie to everyone.

I changed jobs to a new company mid Nov and it's been hell for leather since, I've been away with work on lots of trianing / customer events / meetings and haven't been home much. I'd left my ss pressies with the a lovely guy in our post room who offered to send them for me, but I didn't realise till last week that he he'd forgotten and they were still in the post room. Between sickenss and him being overloaded with customer parcels they didn't get sent out for another two days. Plus as I now no longer have a car and with being away I couldn't collect my gifts received till this weekend.

Guys I'm so sorry. I've read through this thread and been so touched by the kindness here.

HUGE thank you to nightkitten in particular who sent me a lovely postcard asking if I was ok.

I have asked brocooli (who is a star) to give me the contact details of those who sent gifts to my recipients, but bless her she didn't want to give them to me because she wanted to protect my anonymity.

Guys please let me know who you are and your addresses so I can send you something. And non of that "it's ok we don't need anythign", you DO because what you did for people matters.

I have had a really shitty year, my whole company became worse and worse (people and culture wise) and I almost got pushed out of my old job which ripped me to bits as I put in so much effort to be told (despite a hugely successfull track record) that my boss didn't think I had the skills to do my job. Hence getting the new one, which despite long hours and being all over the place I'm SOOO much happier for. So please belive me whwn I say a litte kindness goes a LONG way.

Thank you so much everyone. I'm so sorry disapointing youl.

For those that may be worried about their gifts they went out last week to:
Cookieandme's Cookie
lunabuma's luna
monekymummy32's loki (recieved  )
spid's coda

All of Bo & Zeus' gifts have been received thank you so much to all the kind givers. We're waiting to Christmas to open them.

Cookieandme - I put a note in the card, as had to track the gift down from a non-pet store wanted to make sure it was ok, so took it out of the plastic sleeve, for the life of me could not get it back in the plastic sleeve  even followed the instructions and did many weird figure eight twists with it and could not do it. So am afraid I had to give up ​


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Hey Jumpy is still awaiting his SS.... I know it's international but does anyone know when it was posted?


it has been posted...not sure of the date
it may be late ..but will arrive
..and has stuff we dont get in the uk


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome back Seraphinious 

Relieved you are ok, and all the very best in your new job xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Seraphious - I think we are just glad that you are OK and nothing terrible had happened to you!

Welcome back - and best of luck in your new job xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

We haven´t opened ours but I really hope there is a clue inside as to our SS


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear you're ok Seraphinious  Welcome back  xx

Good luck in your new job


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Hmmm busy thinking about names starting with the letter 'v' now!
> 
> It's from the same person as frankies 'm'





Jiskefet said:


> A person who has a cat named M and one named V (or U).......????


I think it's a 'U'  And I'm sure they also have a furbaby begining with 'O' 

I had a little feeling who Frank's SS might be  Now I have a big feeling


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I think it's a 'U'  And I'm sure they also have a furbaby begining with 'O'
> 
> I had a little feeling who Frank's SS might be  Now I have a big feeling


Oooooh a 'U' changes things!

I know who it is for sure now


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Welcome back Seraphinious!!!

Glad to hear you are OK.

Hope you'll settle into the new job soon and get some time to breathe and relax.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like you are much happier in the new job, so onwards and upwards in 2013, thank you for sending. 

Cookie thanks you and all her SS, I worked out Nightkitten but haven't opened the first one - but I will work you out and thank Santa 

Cookie is such a lucky girl to have so many gifts to unwrap - however shevs being a little naughty this morning, why she keeps chewing on a hard fish ornament I don't know


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't mind me guys, just passing through.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Sounds like you are much happier in the new job, so onwards and upwards in 2013, thank you for sending.
> 
> Cookie thanks you and all her SS, I worked out Nightkitten but haven't opened the first one - but I will work you out and thank Santa
> 
> Cookie is such a lucky girl to have so many gifts to unwrap - however shevs being a little naughty this morning, why she keeps chewing on a hard fish ornament I don't know


Because she´s not supposed to


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> Don't mind me guys, just passing through.


Why, hello yoU


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Coda got her SS today - many thanks whoever you are. (I know really!)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Coda got a second pressie today - thank you again - you are all wonderful!!!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> Coda got a second pressie today - thank you again - you are all wonderful!!!!


She deserves lots of pressies


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Seraphinious, I am so happy you are ok!

You seem to have been through a lot and had tough times. Hope you can relax a little over the Xmas period. Try to enjoy your little ones and the pressies SS have sent you.

I sent a present to Cookie and it was a pleasure.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well since we are leaving tomorrow for Scotland for a few days and won't be with the boys for Christmas I decided we would open Byron's presents early (plus his SS insisted we do so!). So here's some snaps from the adventure! (Also: please excuse the mess, the table is also being used to wrap my own presents!)

Everything wrapped up plus Byron's special card:









Everything unwrapped with Byron in the middle:









Better shot of everything unwrapped (Byron received some Applaws and Encore wet foods, Dreamies and Vets Kitchen treats, and a super cute Christmas tree dangly toy that is also a candy cane. And as his slave I got the cutest box of kitty chocolates with a little white chocolate mouse!):









Byron says YUM!!! after sampling the Dreamies:









Thank you SO MUCH to our very generous SS!!!!!! 

(Charlie's still hasn't arrived but he'll have something to look forward to after we're home... plus Byron is willing to share his gifts!!)


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic!!! Byron looks like he's loving being spoilt! xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I love the dangler toy :thumbsup: and those chocolate kitties look yummy - almost too cute to eat 
have a lovely Christmas in Scotland and I hope Byron and Charlie have a good time when you get back


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Tango's present arrived today 

Thank you SS. Some very interesting shaped little parcels.....I can't wait!!! Er, I mean Tango can't wait, of course


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Someone looks like they are enjoying the gifts, atleast the dreamies anyway!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lucky Byron!!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Can I just say a HUGE thankyou:thumbsup: to all who took part!!!! (and a double thankyou to the last minute volunteers - you are diamonds!!! sorry for the panic!!)

the only gifts still to arrive are 'pond crossers' in both directions  - theres snail mail, and there pond snail mail...... 

i thnk my job is done ...phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

A job well done - thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes thank you very much Broccoli!


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you so much broccoli!

It really added some extra Christmas magic for the babies first Christmas!


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you brocolli    you did a fab job!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Well done Broccolli !!! You have done a fab job!! Thank you so much for doing it this year!! I am so glad I didn't have the stress of SS with all the stress of Crinkle so I am extremley greatful xxxxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

to Broccoli for organising this SS and everyone who has made it so much fun :thumbup: 

Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Geoffrey (& Ruxpin) say thank you Broccoli for organising everything!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you Broccoli, you've pulled this off fantasticly!


Big well done, bring on next year


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Agreed! You have done a fantastic job and made it look so easy, which I know its not. Thank you so much.....

I suggest we all give Broccoli rep for doing this


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree thank you so much Broccoli  & thank you to Oakley & Chilli's SS  we haven't opened them yet waiting for Christmas Day. I enjoyed taking part & can't wait for next year.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Agreed! You have done a fantastic job and made it look so easy, which I know its not. Thank you so much.....
> 
> I suggest we all give Broccoli rep for doing this


The best suggestion ever!!!

Thumbs up for you, Broccoli.
You have done a marvellous job!!!! 
Thank you so much for organizing!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Not long now.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I was supposed to be off work tomorrow, but I have to work anyway....
So much the better, my hands are itching to give the boys and girls their prezzies to unwrap.........


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Very very excited for the boys, though I think they're going to be fascinated by all the paper as much as anything else!


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Exciting stuff!! 
There are actually more pressies under our tree for Barney & Maggie than there are for me! :cryin: Although while im at work today OH should be wrapping mine so hopefully when i get home the numbers should level out a bit  hehe
Happy xmas everyone! I will probably not be on here much now till boxing day when i will post about what they have got from santa!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

zippie161 said:


> Exciting stuff!!
> There are actually more pressies under our tree for Barney & Maggie than there are for me! :cryin: Although while im at work today OH should be wrapping mine so hopefully when i get home the numbers should level out a bit  hehe
> Happy xmas everyone! I will probably not be on here much now till boxing day when i will post about what they have got from santa!


LOL I'm the same but I do have 4 cats and 2 dogs, all who have participated in the SS 

I'm so excited!!!

Happy Christmas to everyone. Have fun and stay safe if you are traveling xxxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thomas doesn't have one present. 
Popping out today to get him something


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Thomas doesn't have one present.
> Popping out today to get him something


Poor Thomas! I bet your spoiled anyway though!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Can´t wait to open Merlin´s presents tomorrow. Merry christmas everyone.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Just brought Cookie's presents down from the spare room.

Cookie says Thank You


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the wrapping paper.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Love the wrapping paper.


So do I, I couldn't find any as nice as that


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe tomorrow we should have a separate photo thread for when the cats have opened their pressies? 

Is it sad that I'm more excited about opening Spooks' present, than I am my own? :blush:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Well the SS presents are still wrapped and I've put them under the tree!
I haven't been as disciplined as I should though as the cat it tracks I bought for their Christmas presents are now set up in the lounge and kitchen!
Geoffrey is having a nap but Ruxpin LOOOOOVES the new toys!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Maybe tomorrow we should have a separate photo thread for when the cats have opened their pressies?
> 
> Is it sad that I'm more excited about opening Spooks' present, than I am my own? :blush:


That's a great idea :thumbup: The SS present reveal 

No, I feel exactly the same  the boys have more presents than I do, they have presents from a friend at work and my Mum has got them lots of things, she says they can't be left out, they're the only grandchildren she'll get from me so she has to spoil them


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Maybe tomorrow we should have a separate photo thread for when the cats have opened their pressies?
> 
> Is it sad that I'm more excited about opening Spooks' present, than I am my own? :blush:


There have already been a few photos posted here by people who have opened theirs before Christmas, so maybe we can just post here?

Yuki has double the number of presents of the rest of us


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

donnamatrix said:


> There have already been a few photos posted here by people who have opened theirs before Christmas, so maybe we can just post here?
> 
> Yuki has double the number of presents of the rest of us


I think it'd be nicer to have a different thread, but depends what others think- most people haven't opened theirs yet, and it would be easier to find photos


----------

